# Black dragon x yellow betta fry possiblities?



## trih (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello, 

Just wondering what are the possible outcomes of a male black dragon hmpk with a yellowish female hmpk.

I searched for an answer but I couldn't find any.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Well black is a non-dominant gene, but yellow is actually "red loss" which also isn't dominant, Hrutan spawned a yellow/black and got a bunch of reds, so it's likely that you would get yellows and reds and other multicolors all with dragon scales. Try looking thought this http://www.bettas-jimsonnier.com/genetics.htm


----------



## trih (Dec 5, 2014)

Thanks for the info, goign to take a look into it.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Yellow isn't a Red-Loss phenotype. That's completely different, and related to Marble. Yellow is a Non-Red phenotype, which means that it is a mutated form of Red.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Believe it or not, while it seems that "red loss" and "marble" were introduced into the fish at the same time, they are distinct and separate genes. So it's even more confusing than that.

As for this yellow, it depends on what they are both carrying. One of my friends crossed black lace to yellow and got a number of different colors, most of which were variations of yellow, and some of which were perfect, clean yellows. Meanwhile, I crossed black to yellow and got blue and red, some of them with red loss.

Your yellow is an interesting cross to the black. Judging by the edges on her scales, she is likely (not certain, but likely) to have the black layer intact. Who knows what you'll get? I say, try it!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yellow is caused by one of the NR genes which are carried by cambodians - changes red pigments into yellow/orange. In other words you will see both red and cambodian patterns/combos in offspring.

Black dragon seems to be the dragon version of black copper (not sure). They carry metallic, steel blue, and black genes (in the least). 

Since irids are dominant (more to body) and red is more dominant on fins thus, theoretically speaking, you should get copper-red/yellow combos, irid combos - probably with red/yellow fins, cambodian pattern and cambodian line colors. Any of the irid based colors might be partial dragon. If lucky, you might even get partial dragon on the lighter color combos (whitish body) . . . (copper based dragons have silver/grey bodies). Black, being recessive should mostly influence the shade of the colors or edges of scales/fins.


----------

